# which muscle is strongest??



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Just curious as to which of your muscles are stronger than they should be in line with the rest?

Mile is simply legs, i can do (as deep as you can!) leg press @ 10reps @ 300kg.........

But i bench 10 @ 80kg, curl 10 x 12.5kg etc


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

My back is strongest by far, chest is my weakest and always has been, well chest and shoulders are both weak, especially for my size/weight :cursing:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Back seems to be my strongest

Chest is pathetic, legs are inbetween


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Can also do 10 x 120kg seated calf raise

Itz just my lower body in general is much stronger than upper body.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Back seems to be my strongest
> 
> Chest is pathetic, legs are inbetween


you say that but id be surprised if you went for a true max effort squat, and your legs give in before your back


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Its my jaw muscle i'm not sure pound for pressure but i know for its the strongest in the body


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

quads and triceps.

atg squatted 140x13 and 195x1 before

flat bench my record is 120x11 wide grip, and my close grip record is 125x10, go figure?

that being said, my chest is absolute **** lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

jord222 said:


> Just curious as to which of your muscles are stronger than they should be in line with the rest?
> 
> Mile is simply legs, i can do (as deep as you can!) leg press @ 10reps @ 300kg.........
> 
> But i bench 10 @ 80kg, curl 10 x 12.5kg etc


Leg press is about as good an indicator of leg strength as going for a run.


----------



## jonneymendoza (Oct 30, 2012)

My back is weak as i Slough all day and can't keep my back straight. Any advice on what exercise in can do to improve my posture?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Leg press is about as good an indicator of leg strength as going for a run.


In case you missed it he also said he "Can also do 10 x 120kg seated calf raise" :rolleye:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> In case you missed it he also said he "Can also do 10 x 120kg seated calf raise" :rolleye:


I missed it, feelsbadman


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Leg press is about as good an indicator of leg strength as going for a run.


Why?

If your legs are moving the weight then stronger legs would move more weight?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Chest I'd say and legs


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Legs and back strongest. Chest weakest.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Not sure to be honest here's few of my lifts nothing really stands out.

Deads 230x1

Squats 180x1

Bench 140x5/6

Db shoulder press 42.5x10


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

monkeybiker said:


> Why?
> 
> If your legs are moving the weight then stronger legs would move more weight?


Not really, leg press has you braced in position, a proper squat involves lots more things, like balance, technique, explosive strength etc etc, deadlifts and squats are true indicators of how strong people are.

Hence why people make more excuses than you can shakea stick at and don't dothem...."ooh i used to be able to squat 300kg before the milkman ran over my cat"


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> Why?
> 
> If your legs are moving the weight then stronger legs would move more weight?


----------



## pinkpen (Sep 14, 2012)

I also consider legs as the strongest muscle because it is the largest


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

pinkpen said:


> I also consider legs as the strongest muscle because it is the largest


Then you too are wrong


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> Why?
> 
> If your legs are moving the weight then stronger legs would move more weight?


Two guys training together on the same machine and checking each others form, ok, but like smith machines every leg press machine is different.

I've racked up 425kg on our leg press yet I know I've got weak legs and strugle on 120kg 5x5 squat.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> In case you missed it he also said he "Can also do 10 x 120kg seated calf raise" :rolleye:


I get the feeling you are taking the p*ss


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I think its the tongue if Im going to be a smartass :smartass:


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

jord222 said:


> I get the feeling you are taking the p*ss


Just having a chuckle mate, no offence meant.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> I think its the tongue if Im going to be a smartass :smartass:


Well you are not going to be a smart ass, as that is a myth and by no measurable aspect of strength is the tongue (which is also multiple muscles) the strongest.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

The jaw is pound for pound the strongest muscle !

Compairing the leg press to the squat for strength is like saying i have strong triceps because i can do 100kg tricep kickbacks but you can only do 50kg close grip bench !!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Well you are not going to be a smart ass, as that is a myth and by no measurable aspect of strength is the tongue (which is also multiple muscles) the strongest.


fair, but why mention multiple muscles.. are you trying to say the quads or pecs are single muscles


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> fair, but why mention multiple muscles.. are you trying to say the quads or pecs are single muscles


How on earth have you read that into my statement? Have a look at my title and user bio mate and see if you think that is what I am trying to say :rolleye:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> alright keep your knickers on :lol:
> 
> I have read into that because others have written 'quads' or 'pecs' are the strongest muscles.. you did not mention to them that they are also indeed multiple muscles
> 
> ...


I apologise if you feel persecuted if I did not comment on every single post mentioning a multiple muscle group. I am afraid I cannot assist you in your insecurities as, well, I don't really care.

It is possibly worth noting though that just because someone does not mention something else, it doesn't mean they agree or indeed disagree with it, if you are inclined to think that way it will be very difficult for you to have any sort of converse with anyone about most subjects.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

you cnut


----------



## Zoe_baby (Jul 2, 2012)

Isit trur that the tounge is one of the strongest parts of the body which contains no fat pure muscle


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Zoe_baby said:


> Isit trur that the tounge is one of the strongest parts of the body which contains no fat pure muscle


apparently not lol


----------

